# Where to live/DIFC or Marina?



## rmflyura (Sep 27, 2018)

I’m single, no family and moved to Dubai a few months ago and now I need to move in to somewhere. Please can I get some advice.

Here are some backgrounds
1- work in business bay
2- no vehicle but can use a company car with a designated driver on my way to/from work on weekdays and on Friday from 8-6
3- I want to move somewhere I can have a ‘normal’ life as in, walking, going to a supermarket, a bakery and bars... without a help of the driver or using cabs all the time

Here are 2 options I’m considering
1- Address Marina (1-bedroom)
Pros: Gorgeous Marina view, connected to the mall, lots of things going on in the neighbourhood, discounts to restaurants and bars, access to the hotel facility
Cons: Small apartment with verylimited storage. Obviously very hotel-like ambiance

2- Index tower (1-bedroom)
Pros: Spacious, great view, proper 25m pool, lots of storage, better interior decor, feels like home
Cons: In need of a cab to get around, not much in walking distance. What’s in DIFC? My impression about this area is just full of offices and shops being quite pricey

People say Dubai life starts from finding a right community. Marina has been always my first option since I don’t have to be bothered to wait for the driver to come to go somewhere, however, all apartments seem to be quite small compared to other areas. 
On the other hand, I quite like that DIFC is kinda in the middle between beaches and airport and the view from the house is too good(yeh it’s idiotic but this is messing me around). But I haven’t really looked much into what’s in DIFC area which makes me confused.

Rent-wise, both are on the same level and it will be paid by my company so no issue on that. 

People say Dubai life starts from finding a right community and I have been living in Deira for 5 months so really need to make some changes now. Can somebody give me an advice. Anyone actually living in Index tower?


----------



## DDouza (May 16, 2014)

rmflyura said:


> I’m single, no family and moved to Dubai a few months ago and now I need to move in to somewhere. Please can I get some advice.
> 
> Here are some backgrounds
> 1- work in business bay
> ...


If your accommodation is company sponsored, I would select JLT/Marina/JBR. The metro is very close and cabs are easily available. However the traffic to get into these locations in peak hours can be a pain, if you go by road. 

I would not really go with DIFC as my accommodation. Since budget may not be of a major concern, I assume you are wanting the perks of the location. 

Ive stayed in Discovery Garden (DG) for 4 years, moved out of the UAE in June 2018. I liked DG for its silent, majority housing and calm with trees. Although I did have a motorbike (my everyday drive irrespective of the weather) as well as a car which my wife drove to get to her office in business bay.


----------



## Dayman (Jul 24, 2018)

I also recommend the Marina area. Awesome View. You can easily find cabs and 5 star restaurants there. which is plus point for bachelor.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Marina/JBR all the way!


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

I've lived in the Marina for over 6 years and it would be hard for me to move to another location because of many of the things you mention. I cycle 4-5 times a week around the Marina and don't have to be worried about getting squished by a car or truck, I can walk to several bars and restaurants or take the tram if I wish. I live on Al Naseem St. which is the one dividing the Marina from Media City so I rarely have a traffic issue and there are lots of cabs and Careem drivers close by. Spinney's and a Carrefour are walking distance.

Building's vary, the Address would be nice but I could see them having small rooms, my building is new and I have a 1400 sq ft two bedroom which is plenty for the two of us.


----------



## sghkdub (Aug 5, 2016)

Marina's awful, busy and increasingly congested. If you work in Business Bay there are loads of new and established places in the vicinity of the canal. Downtown, DIFC are on the doorstep and the older areas of Dubai are much closer than Marina. Marina is the worst kind of entitled expat ghetto.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

sghkdub said:


> Marina's awful, busy and increasingly congested. If you work in Business Bay there are loads of new and established places in the vicinity of the canal. Downtown, DIFC are on the doorstep and the older areas of Dubai are much closer than Marina. Marina is the worst kind of entitled expat ghetto.


You could have just said you can't afford the rent?


----------



## sghkdub (Aug 5, 2016)

Aren't you defensive.

I can't afford the time in the traffic jams, but 'y'know, easily offended are the sheeple...


----------



## sghkdub (Aug 5, 2016)

XDoodle****** said:


> You could have just said you can't afford the rent?


Downtown - Two bedroom in 2018: Dhs146,000 to Dhs178,000
Marina - Two bedroom in 2018: Dhs120,000 to Dhs160,000

So. Y'know, clever dick.

Dubai rents in 2018: Apartment prices per suburb - What's On Dubai


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

sghkdub said:


> Aren't you defensive.
> 
> I can't afford the time in the traffic jams, but 'y'know, easily offended are the sheeple...


You need to get out more, most of the traffic jams I've been in have happened downtown with the Sharjah traffic or because of wrecks, the marina is pretty easy to navigate.


----------



## colly (Dec 15, 2009)

I'm also wondering about Marina. Exactly how bad is the traffic and are some parts worse than others?


----------



## DDouza (May 16, 2014)

colly said:


> I'm also wondering about Marina. Exactly how bad is the traffic and are some parts worse than others?


Marina is good. The traffic is bad only during peak hours and sometimes on weekends. Else it is fine.


----------

